# MIR Mp3 Id3 Tag Renamer



## bspainkf36 (16. Februar 2005)

Hey,

wenn ich mir dem o.g. Programm die Eigenschaften einer Mp3 ansehen, wird mir angezeigt, dass kein id3 Tag vorhanden ist. Wenn ich jedoch ohne Programm mir die Eigenschaften ansehen, werde ich fündig (Titel,Interpret, Album usw). Warum zeigt mir der MIR Mp3 Id3 Tag Renamer die Daten nicht an? 

Danke greetz Kon


----------

